# Alde Heating Control Panel Blank - Help



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

The Alde control panel has gone blank. We are on EHU and all 12v working OK. Can't see any helpful advice in booklet that comes with the Alde. Alde closed for the evening - and it's cold outside! 

Any ideas please. 

Sal


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Sal hi, what model Alde heater do you have fitted? If your 12v supply is working fine look try to establish where your 12v plug is fitted to the boiler printed circuit board to check it hasn't become dislodged etc. One of the ALDE recommended fixes for control panel issues is to disconnect leave for a couple of mins then reconnect the plug.

If you have internet have attached the link for the ALDE manuals.

http://www.alde.co.uk/manuals.php

Cheers Ian


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Ian. Alde is Compact 3010. Our van is 2011. 
Have checked it out as you suggest. Heater is accessed from garage and Hymer panel the walls. The boiler has cabinet work ie wall boards etc around it and above it probably post installation. The front of the heater is visible but the top only has a couple of inches clearance. We have managed to prise the top black cover off the heater and can just see -and reach - two green fuses. When my husband pulled and then reseated them, one of them was buzzing! Haven't located the 12v plug. In the morning my husband will dismantle the wall panels and see if we can reach in boiler more easily, it's very difficult right now. 
I will download manual. Thanks for that. 

In the meantime, strangely, just as I went out to look at the boiler I tried the panel - just in case in blind hope - and it sprang into life. I suppose that means an intermittent fault and maybe that fuse is on way out. 

I will,check the manuals when I finish this but just in case do you know what size these fuses are and are they special to Alde or easily available? We carry spare fuses but it don't remember seeing any green ones.

As it happens Saturday morning we just left UK for Spain. A last minute decision and we only have a few weeks so we pegged it down here. In Blanes right now. 750 miles yesterday (we both drive) and we are shattered. On the way here there was a horrible noise under van. My husband checked it out and found that part of the silencer box was trailing. He managed to wrap it round with wire and it has held for remainder of journey - and now this panel thingy. Maybe we should have sat tight in UK. 

Thanks for your help Ian. Will follow it up in morning. 

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Ian

OK this is fourth time that I have typed this message. Every time I try to attach a photo it goes wrong. 

The panel is working fine still, no more blips. Nevertheless, Don checked the two green fuses with a meter and they are OK, he located what he thinks is the F2 fuse (under the two green fuses) but can't get at it with meter. He pulled the 12 v plug and replaced it. All seems fine. Perhaps it is an intermittent fault with something on the blink. 

I will attach on a further post the inaccessible boiler and the gubbins. 

Thanks again Ian. 

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

No I won't attach photo. Ever time I upload photo, it uploads OK but then I get a message to close the window and it all disappears. 

I have attached photos before so I don't know what the problem is. 

Sal


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Sal hi, its possible you cant attach the photo's because of their size. I believe there is a limit in the size of the pics you can use to upload to the system.

Have you managed to look at the Alde link I sent you to identify the boiler unit in your MH? If the unit is back operational and the fuses you have tested appear to be ok it sounds to me like you either had a loose connection or a gremlin [ they are real believe me] and its either rectified itself or the 12v plug has reset the system. On my unit ALDE 3020 there is a screen which identifies the system errors and from that one can consult the manual and try to troubleshoot from that.

Cheers Ian


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Ian

Yes I did download the manual and checked it out. Our boiler is Compact 3010. 

Panel still working so I guess it could well have been one of those nasty gremlins - and yes, I do believe they exist. 

Thanks again. 

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Difficult to access boiler. 

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Another gremlin! Managing to attach photos today. The 'gubbins'

Sal


----------

